# Re-Load



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Things are fixin to get ugly!The bands are a special bomb.....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love the monty 2


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice smokes


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You're putting together a good-looking arsenal there Chubz - rock and roll!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a butt-load of missles right there, Chubz!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't you dare shake those monte's at me without spreading the wealth my way. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Don't you dare shake those monte's at me without spreading the wealth my way. HAHAHAHA!


I snuck one and all I can say is DAMN!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice #2's


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

You threatin' me??? Think I'm scared??? You're damn right I am!!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Dude thats totally badass. those ITCs look crazy, and the rest... *mouth waters*


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats a hell of a payload. Seems like there will be a big hole in the ground somewhere soon!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Bomb my ass!!! I dare you!!! Please??????


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool I almost pulled the trigger on those IT twists let us know how they are


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pickups!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Good lord... chubz is on a run again!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

This place is just nuts.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome smokes!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice smoke you have there.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my god! Is that all going at one person? I sure hope thats split up between at least a few dozen people. That's enough to take out a few major cities.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh baby! Looks like the BIG dogs are barking at you - Major nice!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I'm fixin to cry...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Uh oh...


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

UGLY? You must be talkin' Bout Yo MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy bullets.......!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Chubz does not make idle threats! Look out!
Nice arsenal you've assembled. Just nubbed a Monte #2 - is there anything better?:biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice pick-ups, Chubz  I'm starting to not be a CAO fan as of late, though. Too many bad ones.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm

Chubz is gonna rock the boat


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

somebody getting destroyed:huh_oh::frown:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

CZ, you are one mental BOTL (SOB?)  Rock and Roll!

CD


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!!! That is a mean looking arsenal


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Those Americas looks great and what to say about the ITCs.....damn cool LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Day-um!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome smokes there Chubz!!


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Annihilation is on the horizon!:sweat:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a great arsenal. I think you should join Team D/FW and coordinate some attacks with me against certain *ahem* other users on CL.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap--Not again--Chubz is going to tear someone a new a--hole---Ut Oh!

Good Luck People-Break out the FlaQ Jacket-believe me when I say "Your Going To Need IT !


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Let us know how those ITC's are. I was going to pull the trigger on some.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

very very nice...incredibly generous.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Day-um!


better run to your bomb shelter mike.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Go give em hell Mitch


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

uo oh
big boy is gonna be back bombing
and those are some damn fine sticks with which to attack!
happy hunting


----------



## Wingon (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, nice. The ones with the camouflage-wrap looks really cool. What are they named? Because I'm going to be on the look-out for those. Thank God they don't grow on trees. I'd never be able to spot it.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

ha ha to whoever it blows up on!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

the Cao look really nice i have to try them one day


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Guess chubz can't stop bombing for long!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

nice one Chubz!! Somebody needs to watch their back.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Uh oh...


you can say that again


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice...they look Delicious


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I would just hate to get hit with those Monte #2. That would just be terrible!!  












My addy is in my profile!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I think "reload" might bring on a whole new meaning soon! LOL

Nice selection. Those indian tabacs actually look pretty damn nice. And i think enough people commented on the #2's LOL


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

never seen a barber pole like those 3 different wrappers


----------

